# Is Puly Baby BOTH a descaler and detergent?



## green123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Is Puly Baby both a detergent and descaler?

There are various different descriptions online, some say just a descaler, one said just a detergent and one said descaler and detergent; it's just not clear to me.

I know Puly Caff is just detergent and Puly Descaler is just descaler.

Up until now I had been using tartaric acid but I now have a La Pavoni Lever and I want to descale/protect but also flush any coffee oils that may have made their way back up past the shower screen and around the piston seals.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

To the best of my knowledge Puly Baby is a less abrasive descaler.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Puly baby for descaling domestic coffee machines. It is not a machine cleaner. SEE Happy Donkey


----------



## green123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Different websites offer different descriptions, which is why i am still confused. I guess it is just a descaler but i can't help feeling it may also contain some coffee detergent.

For example, espresso service call it a cleaner and descaler, there is even a site called kaffegrossisten that describe it as a detergent. The majoity (inc happy donkey) call it a descaler, but others do keep mentioning cleaning.

Anyone know for sure, from experience?


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

As far as I'm aware it is descaler


----------



## green123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks, I have a pack now and it's just descaler, primarily citric acid.


----------

